# Thought I had seen it all!!!



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Must still be scraping mastic off the tiles.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

goneelkn said:


> So Jarvis, what happened with this a year and a half ago??


I took the advice from many of you and told them that in order for me to warranty the job new tiles were my only option.
Did the job...got paid!!


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Had to asked since the thread was "given life" again.


----------

